# Please help, can you bill 62311 and 62282



## bella2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, 
We have a new doctor who just started doing LESI's and Hypertonic Saline solution injections, in the Lumbar region, and I was wondering if we could bill both codes together ???
Thanks in advance for any responses.
Bella


----------



## jdrueppel (Sep 11, 2009)

bella2,

You didn't post the OP Note so this response is based on NCCI only.  Per NCCI 62311 is inclusive of 62282, however, if they were done at _separate levels_, 62311 may be separately billed with the -59 modifier.  

Julie, CPC


----------



## bella2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for responding so quickly, I'll recheck the documentation to see exact which levels were injected.
Have a great weekend,
Cheers.
Bella


----------

